Search HN for “port Facebook data” – no results – lets change this - devinrhode2
======
ihuman
What do you mean by "porting" facebook data? Moving it to another platform?
There is already a way to download all the data facebook has on you.

------
c22
Saw this just the other day [0], looks pretty neat.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16682940](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16682940)

